# Miniature vase?



## Tbones9218 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've looked everywhere and have emailed questions and no one has an idea what these are.  Shaped like a vase, each have a different pontil mark (not jagged) and the lip was cut and then smoothed. Each is tinted aqua, however slightly different in each- I'm not sure if the picture displays it.  They stand about 3 inches high and at their widest point about an inch + or - in diameter.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Tbones9218 (Apr 21, 2013)

[8|]


----------



## botlguy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm thinking vase, they really couldn't be drinking vessels.


----------



## Tbones9218 (Apr 21, 2013)

They appear to be that, but a set of three? And they are top heavy when anything longer than they are tall, is placed in them.  I'm going to take some better photos and get exact measurements to post.  I originally thought they were cups for cupping or phlebotomy, but an expert I had contacted said they weren't [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello Theresa,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for showing these. They look like bulb vases to me. Very springish.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 21, 2013)

By George,,,, I think he's got it ![]


----------



## Tbones9218 (Apr 21, 2013)

Agreed! Now I need to run a little research on bulb vases and see if they can be dated! Could be handy starting bulbs inside, not sure if weve had our last frost yet :/ Thanks for the help!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 22, 2013)

It would be neat to grow an avacado seed like we used to do. You need to cover about half the seed with water. It makes a single stalk with leaves. I forget which end goes in the water, rounded or pointed, it makes a difference I think.


----------



## Tbones9218 (Apr 22, 2013)

Any other interesting fruit bearers I could try that are hardy to zone 5? I'd love to have an avocado tree, but NY winter isn't nice to tropical trees... I've got cherry, apple, pear, and walnut trees, I enjoy variety!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 22, 2013)

The neat thing about the avacado seeds is that you can grow them inside on a window sill. Above a kitchen sink is an ideal place. The seeds are out of a fruit you buy in a market. BTW, were in zone 5 also here in Idaho. If you don't have a bulb vase you can use a fruit jar. Just stick a couple of tooth picks in opposite sides of the avacado seed and suspend it half in the water.


----------



## Tbones9218 (May 7, 2013)

Sorry for the delay.... So they can remain inside? Here's a temporary purpose!


----------



## epackage (May 7, 2013)

I'm amazed the water stays in them...


----------

